# Round piece of sycamore



## FLQuacker (Apr 25, 2018)

Might just keep this one too, you can never have enough turkey calls

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2018)

A real beaut! How does it sound? Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 25, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2447930998766028

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 25, 2018)

NICE! I'd keep it too! Unless someone offered t.f he right prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 25, 2018)

Lol...I got more calls than a turkey has feathers. Mine and other people's stuff. Nothing commercial. Few years back quite a few box calls guys use to post. I grabbed a few in the auctions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice looking and sounding call. I have never tried sycamore as a striker material. I’ll have to give it a try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 26, 2018)

Such an awesome call. I have some spalted sycamore I’m drying now. Did you stabilize the wood? Would you mind sharing some details of it with me? If not I understand. That looks awesome and sounds pretty dang sweet also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 26, 2018)

very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

